# Web Easy Pro 7 form help



## lbonnell (Mar 18, 2008)

I created a website using Web EAsy Pro 7 but the contact information form does not work.

I used the form that is part of the program, but when I tested it, it did not send a message to my email address.

Does anyone have experience with creating forms in Web Easy Pro 7?

Thanks.


----------



## Dunhamzzz (Mar 15, 2008)

What ever you are using, it will all spill out html at the end of the day. Post the html for the form here or link us to it and it will be easier to assist you.


----------

